# Paph randsii- Sam Tsui



## SlipperKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone seen this plant and /or picture of Sam' randsii? I was doing a search for randsii pictures, plant /leaves and came across this one! I'm impressed.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG!!! How many years did it take to get it to that size!?:drool::drool:
I thought that the plant size of randsii was smaller as well as the flowers ....
I guess not!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 13, 2010)

That's one of the the most impressive paphs I've ever seen. Unbelievable!

e-spice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 13, 2010)

No way....:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a fabulous randsii, Rick -- not surprising since it is Sam's. The only think I don't like about it is the intense blue background -- I find that color distracts from the flowers. But you had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2010)

i've seen this pic before...he sure can grow 'em.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 13, 2010)

Sam merely holds the copyright to the picture (he puched the button on the camera)- it might not be his plant, but he is _certainly capable _of such a feat. Note the blue background, that tells me it might have been taken at the Japan Grand Prix show??? I sorta doubt Sam would tote this gorgeous creature across the world. It's less likely it'd arrive in such pristine condition. Just connecting some dots, I have no idea of the real story of this pic. 

Regardless... AWESOME!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2010)

sanderanium posted a photo of a large randsii also, I believe.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crap!!!! That randsii can rival a kolo in terns of flower count... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## John M (Oct 14, 2010)

Guess what's going to the top of Wendy's wish-list!

Wow! I'd forgotten about randsii and how well it can perfom with top notch culture and a lot of time! This is a stunning plant!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 14, 2010)

Ernie is right!!!

I believe this here is that same plant?






And yes, this is a picture Olaf Gruss has published on a German Forum site, and yes, back in the day...that picture was taken in Japan. When I came across the photo first, I needed Oxygen for a week!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 14, 2010)

there are many explicatives racing through my mind right now!!!, many of them with religious additives


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 14, 2010)

That grower is awesome!

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 14, 2010)

wOW... Just great to see this GREAT plant in its 'natural habitat'...


----------



## Pete (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome. whosever it is.


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2010)

That is amazing. You don't see many around as they are so difficult to grow. So the grower obviously knows what they are doing.

David


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL Johnboy, as I saw sam's Picture here, I had to inmediately think of the photo you just posted. I went to google to get it and then I realized you had posted it here already


----------



## John Boy (Oct 14, 2010)

maybe we should share a therapist?! lol


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

John Boy said:


> maybe we should share a therapist?! lol



no cure for me anymore... 

P.S.- I think also not for you! oke:


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 14, 2010)

*a little light on the randsii !*

hi paph. lovers,

this is a superior form of Paph. randsii that was discovered about the same time
as Paph. anitaeum they both came from the same region.
this type is very hard to establish more difficult than gigantifolium but once it takes root it explodes as a cabbage.
the other ''classic old type randsii'' comes from a location far and away from the large type, 
the classic type grows in between rock crevasses similar to stonei's habitat filled with leaf litter with a higher sun exposure as the new form .
it was discovered on the second collecting trip of anitaeum. 
when Golamco described and discovered he only came across anitaeum his discovery and was in 1996-1997 
the 2nd collecting trip without Golamco produced the large randsii form and that was in 98/99 i forgot the exact date
hope to have shed a little bit of light about the ''giant randsii''
yes to grow it like that needs superb grower's skills but it's sheer size and numbers of flowers is due to it genetics and not the grower's fantastic job
however it was a fantastastic plant !!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## valenzino (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautifull plant,there are more photos of it around.
The grower is Japanese and shurly one of the best in the world,very well known for his P.leucochilum breeding success(some of the best around,at same level of the best in Thailand nowaday),is mister Masahiro Saito.
I have seen photos of better P.randsii giganteum than this one...you can t believe...but this one have not a high flower count....Mr. Golamco shown me a photo with one plant with 18 flower x stem....doubble than this one!!!!


----------



## ORG (Oct 14, 2010)

The picture of Sam Tsui shows the following plant
*Paphiopedilum randsii 'Toki' HCC- AJOS*
I get the picture from the owner Dr. Saitoh who get in Japan high prices for.
The plant is now bigger.
Here 3 pictures which I get from the owner Dr. Saitoh of





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 14, 2010)

Wonderful pictures everyone! I should of asked here for plant pictures of randsii instead of googling. I had bought a plant some time back as "randsii" but it just doesn't look like randsii that I remember. Plus, I got a flask from Sam a year ago and this mature "randsii" looks nothing like the seedlings either. Its so hard to find pictures of plants (confirmed pic) so when I ran across this pic I just had to share with you all.
My best guess is, the plant I bought as randsii is probably not randsii!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yah...I want one. Or should I say NEED one. :drool:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 14, 2010)

Very beautiful! But I don't think I'll live long enough to grow a randsii that looks like that. :sob:


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn! I wonder how many years it took for it to get to this size?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crap!!!! WOW....:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: *drool flood entire bedroom floor* 

I'm sure randsii is shooting up to No.1 on everyone's wishlist...


----------



## ORG (Oct 14, 2010)

Here some pictures of the gigantic randsii which I get some years ago from Asia
Also when the pictures are not the best quality, perhaps interesting for you
















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 14, 2010)

*paph. randsii giant*

hi guys,

the pictures Olaf just posted where from that 2nd collecting trip undertaken by a *well known German orchidist and 1 guy from former east Germany and a Manilla orchid trader with good contacts to Japan and Taiwan , *
the guy holding the giant randsii is the *real discoverer/orchid hunter/collector of Paph. anitaeum and giant Paph. randsii* not Golamco he merely described it after a local trader bought it from this collector and passed the plants on to Golamco.
on the 1st collecting trip they were only looking for anitaeum 
it's the 2nd trip that they went to select anitaeums in flower in nature they came across this giant form of randsii by accident .
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 14, 2010)

*about 10 + years*

it took the Japanese grower at least 10 to 12 yrs to grow this perfect specimen
I'm very surprised he was awarded an HCC only !!
this is definitely on of the finest grown specimens i've seen in my life and i'll be 
52 in 1 month .
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi



eOrchids said:


> Damn! I wonder how many years it took for it to get to this size?


----------



## hardy (Oct 14, 2010)

Gosh! The bloomstalk looks almost as thick as the man's finger!! That's a monster he's holding lol :rollhappy:

Thanks for sharing these great pics!


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Wonderful pictures everyone! I should of asked here for plant pictures of randsii instead of googling. I had bought a plant some time back as "randsii" but it just doesn't look like randsii that I remember. Plus, I got a flask from Sam a year ago and this mature "randsii" looks nothing like the seedlings either. Its so hard to find pictures of plants (confirmed pic) so when I ran across this pic I just had to share with you all.
> My best guess is, the plant I bought as randsii is probably not randsii!




Randsii growth habit looks pretty variable Rick. If you recall, Likepaphs had a randsii bloom a couple of years ago, and until the blooms opened, we all swore it was something else because the plant habit was like a phili. Now we see a plant thats more like a kolo rather than the short round leaf randsii we are used to seeing (more like dianthum). I think Sam's plants are pretty well verified as randsii, but I certainly can't vouch for your other plant, but I wouldn't through it out until you see the blooms.


----------



## gotsomerice (Oct 14, 2010)

randsii is impossible for me to grow. I've killed so many!


----------



## ORG (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear Rick, 
here pctures of the single flowers of the gigamtic plant. Really a true randsii with a gigantic growth, the flowers were a bit damaged











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Pete (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks for the photos Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, the shipping on those is going to be outrageous!


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder if Ross has considered on of these in his breeding lines.......


----------



## John Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I keep wondering if that so-called gigantea type really constitutes a true variety, or if it’s just an exceptionally well grown cultivar, or an endemic group that developed separately/isolated over time. Here in Europe they are sometimes available, but with some shady looking (wild-collected) aspects to them, since it seems more than doubtful if these plants were legally imported. However rare randsii as a species in cultivation is, the only way to get some answers would be by means of a long vacation in the Philippines, and by studying the natural habitat… Maybe one day, but first I’d like to visit Paph. druyi, for whatever reason (and that has been a dream even before I came across randsii).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

John Boy said:


> ..since it seems more than doubtful if these plants were legally imported.



:rollhappy: Oh you kidder you!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 16, 2010)

That's not very impressive.........oh my god!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2010)

*Three sources of Paph "randsii"*

I thought I would post pics of the randsii plants I have to get peoples opinions.
First is the flask/compot I bought from Sam in 06/2009, 'California Girl' X 'New World'






The next two pics are of a single fan I got recently. See how it is so stiff, upright and "V" shaped?










The third plant was bought off of Ebay in 10/2002 as randsii. It has never bloomed. It has pointed leaf tips with softer, wavier leaves and 10 -12 inch NS


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 16, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I thought I would post pics of the randsii plants I have to get peoples opinions.
> First is the flask/compot I bought from Sam in 06/2009, 'California Girl' X 'New World'
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Such beautiful plants and compot that you have!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2010)

those are some beautiful plants...great growing.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 16, 2010)

very nice - third plant from what I see has foliage with no hyaline edges - might not be a randsii


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 16, 2010)

paphjoint said:


> very nice - third plant from what I see has foliage with no hyaline edges - might not be a randsii



What does Hyaline edges mean?

Paphman910


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2010)

that clear, sometimes white/yellow line around the outside edge of the leaf


----------



## Shiva (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice going Rick! Beautiful plants! Maybe one or two will flower in the next 10-15 years. oke: I hope the flowers will be worth the wait. 

Michel


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2010)

paphjoint said:


> very nice - third plant from what I see has foliage with no hyaline edges - might not be a randsii


*Good pickup Uri. I never have trusted this plant's tag*



Shiva said:


> Nice going Rick! Beautiful plants! Maybe one or two will flower in the next 10-15 years. oke: I hope the flowers will be worth the wait.
> 
> Michel



*I hope it will be worth it too Michel!*


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloom! Please bloom!!!


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! the giant randsii are really fantastic!!! :drool:



paphjoint said:


> very nice - third plant from what I see has foliage with no hyaline edges - might not be a randsii



+1
I think only Sam's flask looks true randsii to me (white margin on leaves). I bought one to Sam at the same time, they are growing pretty fast by now... exactly like roebellinii in my experience, so maybe about 3 more years to wait.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Paul for your opinion


----------



## vandaalex (Oct 19, 2010)

Sam showed me his exhibit one of them is Paph. randsii back in 2005 at the MAOC. I have to find the pics so I could post it.


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 20, 2010)

OK. Fantastic photos. Now, how do you grow this species? Like kolo?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2010)

Brian, I grow the compot fairly shaded ( the only one I trust as randsii) and water every 2-4 days in summer. This fall I've been watering every two days because the humdity is very low. The GH is small 14ft X 32ft with six fans going (4- 24/7) so drying out is a big factor. Fertilze every watering peter's prof, 20/20/20 at 100ppm N plus a dash of Epson's Salts. The algae/moss is heavy in the pot
Hope this helps


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't see any hyaline edges on the monster randsii (although the photos are not focused on foliage), and your 3rd adult plant has wider leaves that are slightly convex like the monster randsii too.

The second plant is the oddball too me, with the long narrow (and stiff) leaves. But it looks a lot like Likepaphs randsii from a couple years back.

Your compot looks healthy Rick. What kind of leaf span do you have now?

I just got 2 plants from this breeding, and they seem to be growing pretty good to me.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 31, 2010)

randsii have very shiny leaves like sanderianum and gigantifolium so the plants from Slipperking are as follow for me:

1)sams randsii compot
2-3)philippinense
4-5)difficult to say but I think P lowii hybrid...probably Berenice(slightly opaque/rough leaves)


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2010)

What about intaniae as a possiblity for plant #2? The only reason why I would entertain that idea is because at the time of purchase I also bought Paph anitum. It was most likely not seed grown nor was plant #2.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 1, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> What about intaniae as a possiblity for plant #2? The only reason why I would entertain that idea is because at the time of purchase I also bought Paph anitum. It was most likely not seed grown nor was plant #2.



...intanniae is different...and quite easy to identifie after having seen a real one...i noticed that is also easy to identifie it also at flask/seedling stage...


----------

